# Paul George - EXTREMIST...the last 10 days!



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

49....no way!!!!!!!!!! Hes amazing, end of....no doubts, daamn! Wish him all the best tan!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Will do matey!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

cool guy, wish him the best


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

awesome...and what a decent bloke.....will be a good watch....are u gonna keep posting the clips on here or you tube ?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Both


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

with that beird i actually thought he was a muslim Extremist befor i clicked play lol

and wow at 49 looks great


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Looking forward to the rest of the vids, great bloke


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Subscribed!! Popcorn ready!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Like hell he is 49!!! damn he looks good... sounds like a really nice bloke too... pass along my best wishes too Tan...


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

When I worked in Eccles saw Paul George quite often . From his face he looks like he is going to be in seriously good condition .

Didnt realise he was 49 !

All the best !!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

He will be 49 on 19th!


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

In a word-Inspirational-good luck brother.........


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

cool so Paul is going to be going over how he does the last 10 days?

This will be v.interesting


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Paul, you are a massive inspiration to many, including myself. I was previledged to compete in my first British Championships when you won the middleweights and then went on to take the Overall. I was in awe of you doing that as a middleweight and also at the age of Mmmm around 42!!!! Little did I know that 4 years later history would repeat itself and another 'little' guy took care of business.

I took third in that show behind obviously you and Dave Griffiths and remember looking at both of you and thinking, 'one day I would love to look like those guys!' I know I always go on about it but I remember you backstage eating salt and vinegar crisps and me being wet behind the ears thinking 'what the fcuk is he doing?' Well now I know and there isn't anyone in this country who has had the success you had as an amateur.

I genuinely wish you all the very best for the final few days mate and it will be a pleasure and an honour being on stage with you once more. 2004 was the last time it happened and in 9 days time history will repeat itself but this time I'm hoping to be slightly more competition for you lol!!!

God bless

J


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

So pleased to see more videos from Paul, I found your videos years ago and they got me moving, so thank you.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

supercell said:


> Paul, you are a massive inspiration to many, including myself. I was previledged to compete in my first British Championships when you won the middleweights and then went on to take the Overall. I was in awe of you doing that as a middleweight and also at the age of Mmmm around 42!!!! Little did I know that 4 years later history would repeat itself and another 'little' guy took care of business.
> 
> I took third in that show behind obviously you and Dave Griffiths and remember looking at both of you and thinking, 'one day I would love to look like those guys!' I know I always go on about it but I remember you backstage eating salt and vinegar crisps and me being wet behind the ears thinking 'what the fcuk is he doing?' Well now I know and there isn't anyone in this country who has had the success you had as an amateur.
> 
> ...


James you humble me with you eloquence and capacity for underselling yourself. You are a worthy champion in your own right so such words from a proficient and accomplished bodybuilder as yourself really do mean a lot to me and it reminds me why I do this mad sport in the first place. It will be an honour to stand on stage with you and everyone else and I know we will all have pushed to the limits for this battle. This really is history in the making. Let's make this one to remember and have a blast....and then eat cake! It is my birthday after all and if health and safety allow I DEMAND all 49 candles on my cake.

Paul George


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

10


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Brilliant shape for nearly 50!


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

Where can I find more of 'This is ammunition'? They sound pretty good!

I'm also following Paul's progress. Inspiration to us all.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Gazbeast said:


> Where can I find more of 'This is ammunition'? They sound pretty good!
> 
> I'm also following Paul's progress. Inspiration to us all.


Why not try following the links at the end of the video? Links there to their website, myspace and youtube.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good video excited to see more good luck paul


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Why not try following the links at the end of the video? Links there to their website, myspace and youtube.


I guess I should have seen that the first time around? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I see they are based in Hong Kong. Unusual but still good music!

I will be more vigilant in the future :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Gazbeast said:


> I guess I should have seen that the first time around? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I see they are based in Hong Kong. Unusual but still good music!
> 
> I will be more vigilant in the future :whistling:




Yeah they are Hong Kong based and one of their members actually contacted us via Youtube to alert us that Paul's website had been plagerised by some London based 'PT' called Jarret James...and then we got permission to use their music....funny old world huh! So please support them if you like what you hear and say you came through our videos:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

x


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ElfinTan said:


> He will be 49 on 19th!


so its his birthday the weekend of the GP... thats one hell of a party on the last night then...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I hadn't heard of you before Paul, forgive me I am new to BB. But I find you massively inspiring. Love the hair too ha! How you werent picked out as an extra in 300 I dont know!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome, just awesome. Such a true gent too (even if he does take the p1ss out of me for being from Yorkshire  )

Please say hi to him Tan and wish him all the best. I'll be over at the gym in a few weeks


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Cheers chaps....great to have such positive feedback...we had this idea a couple of months ago but weren't sure how it would be received but were hopeful that it would be a bit different. Mr G is pretty private and apart from the Youtube videos isn't really out there much...through choice lol. He just kind of does what he does. I am biased but I think he is incredible not only as a bodybuilder as that is what he is, Paul George is WHO he is and that person is honest to the point of being painful sometimes, clever, funny, sharp, very intellectual, VERY individual, loyal, opinionated, a mind of totally useless information, passionate....lie him or loathe him....there is no way you will ignore him. He really is one of a kind and I am proud to share our life together and no one shares our warped mind, wit jousting and sense of humour. Not only does he strive to be the best he can be, he also truly wants others to shine in their own right including myself and I love him dearly.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

great vid Tan and Paul I look forward to more and from one EXTREMIST to the next good luck and have a great time up on that stage


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what kinda bar is that hes using for pulldowns at the end??


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Arms look wicked in that latest vid, really pumped and vascular, very jealous, great work. i know the vids are about the mindset of the the process, but a few cheeky poses and training clips wouldnt go a miss


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I'm sure they wouldn't lol. There are probably over 15-20 training vids on my Youtube so perhaps check them out. x www.youtube.com/elfintan

As for full posing shots....9 days out from a show it ain't happening!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

paul is a massive inspiration to me and has been for years..


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> James you humble me with you eloquence and capacity for underselling yourself. You are a worthy champion in your own right so such words from a proficient and accomplished bodybuilder as yourself really do mean a lot to me and it reminds me why I do this mad sport in the first place. It will be an honour to stand on stage with you and everyone else and I know we will all have pushed to the limits for this battle. This really is history in the making. Let's make this one to remember and have a blast....and then eat cake! It is my birthday after all and if health and safety allow I DEMAND all 49 candles on my cake.
> 
> Paul George


Thankyou for your very kind words Paul.

I have already cleared it with health and safety Paul, so we are good to go with the candles and the cake because in reality that is what will really have the health risk attached to it. I know how Tan can bake a healthy cake but this time I want her to let loose with all the sugar, butter, chocolate and eggs she can muster so its a cardiac arrest waiting to happen!  YUM!

J


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I really like Paul's physique very symetrical, rock hard and grainy. Not bloated and blocky like a lot of todays top competitors, i really wish him all the best next week.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

supercell said:


> Thankyou for your very kind words Paul.
> 
> I have already cleared it with health and safety Paul, so we are good to go with the candles and the cake because in reality that is what will really have the health risk attached to it. I know how Tan can bake a healthy cake but this time I want her to let loose with all the sugar, butter, chocolate and eggs she can muster so its a cardiac arrest waiting to happen!  YUM!
> 
> ...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

9.....


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

big silver back said:


> I really like Paul's physique very symetrical, rock hard and grainy. Not bloated and blocky like a lot of todays top competitors, i really wish him all the best next week.


im another fan of Pauls physique. Never forgotten aesthetics. Refreshing in this age of distended bellies and bulging obliques. Truly a classic physique.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

REALLY enjoying these Tan and Paul, thanks for doing them. What is the white fish you use? not a big fish fan so i'm always looking for good ones


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Aldi - frozen Basa!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I knew I had seen him somewhere!!

http://www.dynamiteentertainment.com/images/TNMercenaries2TurnerCover.jpg

http://www.cinemablend.com/images/sections/14188/_14188.jpg

Maybe him before training! :lol:


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

thanks for these videos paul is in amazing shape, very classic physique is great to see these days, what is the bread hes having post workout?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Tan


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

8...


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

That post is spot on, the video is so true and to the point it's weird to think even the pros have problems psychologically between the offseason and contest season...I think I've been stuck on contest mindset ever since my first show in 2008 cant be good


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Very good clips, enjoying the honesty here


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Its nice to see the mental barriers surrounding the sport being discussed because its a tough sport, and somwhere along the line im sure many bodybuilder have faced what paul has been through with issues regarding food, top block for having the balls to discuss it and be honest, emma james also doing what she does best, always great to hear what she has to say!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not a bodybuilder per say myself, but these vids are superb. Much respect.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

great vid day 8


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

7...


----------



## adeb (Oct 7, 2009)

Really enjoying this, best of luck for next week. :thumbup1:


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey Tan, please wish Paul all the best, the guy is an inspiration to all of us nearly 50's. It may take longer, we may have to work a little harder, but anything is possible with the right attitude & enough willpower. Great clips, thanks for sharing.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow fantastic physic wish u all the best Paul. Will be keeping a close eye on this one.


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

To think that you got 11 years on me really gives me the push I need to go harder. I was 39 on Wednesday and can now see what can be achieved with positive thinking and (very) hard work!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

As I have said Tan, what a series, brilliant idea this, keep em coming and I cant wait to see each one...


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

good luck paul.exellent physique.really taking note on this last week as it was at this time my prep for the inters britain last year seemed to go a little wrong lol.

at 49 it gives me a bit of hope i have a few good years left in me.

cheers john,


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

And they keep coming

6....


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Loving these Tan , this last week is going to be a fantastic insight and a massive help to many.

All the best to Paul , he's got an amazing physic and has many many years left in this sport.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Excellent viewing. Very nice to see a personal side of Paul. Very down to earth guy.

All the best for the GP mate.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

No fake bravado bullsh1t, just a totally honest, decent guy.

It's nice to see such openness, and I mean more the psychological issues he had, especially from an IFBB Pro, as 99% would not talk about this openly.

Top man


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Fantastic viewing, what a great idea to capture!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

5....


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

Thankyou so much for sharing this, very interesting and informative. Looking in great shape may i add Paul.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Absolutely loving this series !


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome  Can these continue after the comp please Tan?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Awesome  Can these continue after the comp please Tan?


I think it is something we should look into but perhaps not on a daily basis lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

4...


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

he looks great


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

God, tan, such a noisy eater ffs!! :thumb: Hurry up Sunday already!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

defdaz said:


> God, tan, such a noisy eater ffs!! :thumb: Hurry up Sunday already!


I know....and that breathing FFS!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

3...


----------



## s.watz (Sep 4, 2007)

well said mate all the very very best...!


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Great Post Paul!! See you in London! :bounce:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Awww  Seems like such a nice bloke (as long as you don't make irritating noises anway  ). Days are ticking by... nearly party time!! :bounce:


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

Loving these Paul. Great to see your not struggling too much with the diet. Maybe you could video what you eat after the show, compare it to the contest food. That would be great to see e.g. Choccy digestives  . Anyway, best of luck on the day and i hope eveything goes to plan.

Harri.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Paul & Tan,

I adress you both because I know, as you said in your video diary, how much of a team effort this has been. Your video diaries each day have also shown me that although our physiques vary widely as bodybuilders, we all share the same passion and to be fair, much the same thoughts in the final 10 days. The self doubt, the elation, the highs, the lows and the mundainess that is every day work and life around the preparation.

Like you Paul I have in the past found it hard to switch off. In 2008 after winning the overall not only did I walk round Nottingham in floods of tears at 5am but I also then went to the gym and did cardio!!

I have learnt however, that time off is a good thing from the 24/7 bodybuilding lifestyle after living just that lifestyle for 8-12 weeks whilst dieting

I dont know about you but I have had a couple of dreams about appearing on stage with 1. No tan. 2. Not having shaved. 3. Not having dieted. 4. Being naked and 5. being late and missing the show!!! All our insecurities and doubts manifest themselves in different ways, but one thing I will say, dieting for this show has been very different. It has that excitement that I have never ever felt before. A home venue, a home crowd, a veritable feast of top UK guys battling it out, just add to what will be an amazing experience for competitors and viewers a like.

And before you ask, yes, I have packed a small packet of salt and vinegar snackajacks and you know what, I'll share em too!!

God bless you both and may the final 48 hours run as smoothly as the last 12 weeks and your trip to London be a safe and relaxing one. I look forward to seeing you at the meeting and weigh in tomorrow afternoon at 5pm

Jx


----------



## Philips1962 (Mar 17, 2011)

Good luck to you Paul. Looking in fantatic shape as always.

You do yourself and Extreme proud.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

supercell said:


> Paul & Tan,
> 
> I adress you both because I know, as you said in your video diary, how much of a team effort this has been. Your video diaries each day have also shown me that although our physiques vary widely as bodybuilders, we all share the same passion and to be fair, much the same thoughts in the final 10 days. The self doubt, the elation, the highs, the lows and the mundainess that is every day work and life around the preparation.
> 
> ...


James - That has us both chuckling away! At this moment in time I am at a loss for words. You are an astute and eloquent man and it is always a pleasure to read your witty retorts. Neither of us is much of a linguist but I feel obliged to reply in a witty and profound manner....but can I leave it until Monday lol. What we would like to say is that I share all of those worries/self doubts.....and many many more and sometimes the trade off doesn't seem to be worth the effort BUT today I was sent something that really humbled me in a way I have never been before (see 2)....just slapped me around the back of the head like a brick in a banana skin and it's moments like that that put it all into perspective. As such I approach this show in a much lighter vein as I see it for what it is - a bit of fun, a time to knock heads with some friends and way of reaching out and touching people for the better (I hope lol).....and share some salt n vin with other Oompa Lumpa's.

James - you've been there done that. It's not a matter of life or death...it's a part our life...let's go and kick ass!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

2...


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Great thread, great guy, great body, all the best, its great to see JL posting such nice words also, 2 great guys, you will be both be winners in this show no matter what happens, i v never been so exicted about a BBing show, good luck go smash it and have the day of your lives fellas..


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Paul.

You wont remember me but I trained at your place a few times when I lived in Manchester a few years ago (since re-located back to the civilized South.

First, I just want to thank you for such an honest and entertaining insight into the final days of your prep. The final stages are, for most, a necessarily private experience because of the physical and psychological stresses involved. Without wanting to sound patronising I want to say that doing this video blog is quite bold and brave of you. I'm sure I speak for many when I say it's very much appreciated.

Second, loved the fully clothed posing routine in the last entry. A sight for sore eyes. Putting the art back into bodybuilding in an age when chemistry has come to define the sport.

Good luck for the weekend!!

Regards

Terry Watson

UKBFF British Champion U70 2007


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Aww bless him  PG's posing was so poetic - mesmerising!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

team George your both legends even though I have never met you guys, have a great time and thank you for doing the videos


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Paul, Great Videos, Great physique but most of all Great Attitude. Wish you all the best for the weekend.

Lee


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Class...

Good luck Paul I can't add much more then the above comments except about the bit where you say that you don't realize the impact you have on us. You are a massive motivational figure Paul and I wish you all the best.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Sorry this is so late....'technical problems' whilst we were at the GP and it wouldn't upload....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

He looked incredible Tan! Hope you had a fantastic weekend. Any plans for the future yet for PG?


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

He looked fanstastic, his body was just about the best there to me, i am not a guy who prefares size, but overall looks, to me he has the perfect body, unreal how he looked,and his poses were great to, hope he does another thread be good to hear his plans now.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

agree he looked spot on.condition was out of this world.looking at the results,pics and weighins it was always gonna be hard giving away so much weight to the likes of flex(60 odd pounds if iv read it right...............prob got it round my neck lol!).

but you done yourself and everyone who has followed this 10 day journey proud mate.i take my hat off to ya.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

49!!!! amazing condition.If ever there's a need for something inspirational a quick look at him does it , big respect.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Thanks guys....here is some footage we captured just before and just after pre-judge!






We have also got some Aftershock musings which is just being edited and will post it asap!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Awesome series, great couple and fantastic physique... lovely posing by the man himself...


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

Fantastic pal. Real hero.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

AWSOME!!


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

Love your physique Paul. And also love those Weider bars lol.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Can you expand on what is wrong the destination?


----------

